# CPU cooler that fits in NZXT Gamma



## ritwiksondhi (May 8, 2013)

Hi there

My PC's specs are

AMD FX 8120

Gigabye 990XA-UD3

2+1 TB Hard Drive

160 gb Intel SSD

12 gb KVR

Nvidia 550ti

Corsair 500W power supply

NZXT Gamma

I'm looking for a CPU cooler and the budget is strictly Rs.2,500. I've heard great things about Hyper 212 EVO and it does come in my budget but I'm not sure if it will fit properly in my cabinet. I tried googling around but couldn't find ensuring answers so here I am. If anyone of you have seen Hyper 212 evo in NZXT gamma then please share else please suggest me some VFM cooler for my budget that would fit my cabinet.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

It will fit.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the straight answer, problem solved. Just another question is there any better option available for my budget?


----------



## Myth (May 8, 2013)

ritwiksondhi said:


> Thanks for the straight answer, problem solved. Just another question is there any better option available for my budget?



CM Hyper Evo is the best performer in that range. 
Are you looking for something cheaper ?


----------



## ritwiksondhi (May 8, 2013)

Myth said:


> CM Hyper Evo is the best performer in that range.
> Are you looking for something cheaper ?



As I said my budget is Rs.2500 and Evo costs around Rs.2,200 in Delhi so it's definitely a good choice, I was just hoping if there's something better in the price range.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

Its the best you can get at Rs 2200. Just get a good thermal paste like CM Thermal Fusion or Arctic Silver 5 or Deepcool Z9


----------



## maheshn (May 9, 2013)

@The Incinerator, CM Thermal Fusion/Arctic Silver 5/Ceramique etc are known good stuff, but one may want to stay away from Deepcool Z9 after reading this:

Deep Cool Z3, Z5, and Z9 Review | Skinnee Labs

The same review compared Z5 & Z3, and gives some very interesting results. (P.S. very thorough test done). Please go through.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 9, 2013)

Yes Z5 is a better buy over Z9.


----------



## zapout (May 9, 2013)

@ritwiksondhi
do tell if hyper evo did fit in the cabinet , I'm also planing for the same purchase.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (May 10, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Its the best you can get at Rs 2200. Just get a good thermal paste like CM Thermal Fusion or Arctic Silver 5 or Deepcool Z9



Thanks for the reply. I'm definitely going for Evo amd thermal paste mentioned by you.



zapout said:


> @ritwiksondhi
> do tell if hyper evo did fit in the cabinet , I'm also planing for the same purchase.



I've full faith in  The Incinerator's words but I'll post about the cooler as soon as I install it.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (May 17, 2013)

I bought and installed Hyper 212 Evo today, the cooler just fits into NZXT Gamma. Also if you are using RAMs without heatsinks then you can utilise all 4 RAM slots. The performance of cooler is very impressive, earlier my cpu temperature used to reach 90 degrees on full load now it's just 60 degrees maybe something was wrong with my stock cooler but I'm quite satisfied now.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 17, 2013)

Congrats.

What Thermal paste did you buy along with. A good thermal paste can bring down the temperature by atleast 5C!


----------



## ritwiksondhi (May 17, 2013)

Surprisingly, at Nehru Place there weren't much options available for thermal paste. Shops there are selling basic CM thermal pastes, the only better grease I'd find was Deepcool Z3 so had to buy that only.


----------



## zapout (May 19, 2013)

hey ritwiksondhi, congrats on you purchase.
Can you kindly post some pics of the cooler installed, so that i can see the space it takes. I've Corsair Vengeance ram, and I'm not sure if the cooler will fit with them.
And also, were you able to install side panel fans with evo?


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2013)

^side panel fans will not fit with the Hyper Evo. too less clearance.


----------



## zapout (May 19, 2013)

^^not even the lower fan?, then how will i configure the case for positive air pressure?


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2013)

^yes.. the lower fan will fit. 

i was talking only about the top fan.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (May 19, 2013)

zapout said:


> hey ritwiksondhi, congrats on you purchase.
> Can you kindly post some pics of the cooler installed, so that i can see the space it takes. I've Corsair Vengeance ram, and I'm not sure if the cooler will fit with them.
> And also, were you able to install side panel fans with evo?



Personally I don't use fan(s) on the side panel but the lower fan should fit without any issue, there's space for it.
I'm posting images for your RAM reference.


----------



## zapout (May 20, 2013)

aah, i don't think it'll fit.
anyway, thanks.

edit-
what if i fit the fan on the other side of heatsink in pull position?


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2013)

that is possible, but dont know about any possible performance impacts..

google and see if you come up with anything useful. if you do, please post the links here


----------



## zapout (May 20, 2013)

push or pull, don't have much difference.
source-
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - PULL vs PUSH - conflict with RAM - Heatsinks - Overclocking 

 Push vs. Pull Tested - Power Supplies - Components

 Hyper 212+ testing, Push vs Pull vs Push Pull; Also Horizontal vs Vertical positioning

@ritwiksondhi
how much did it cost?, and from which shop you bought it?

i don't know if it'll fit or not, even with the fan configured to pull, the coolers heatsink itself is fairly large.
here are some pics.

*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/my%20pc/DSC06843.jpg

*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/my%20pc/DSC06842.jpg

*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/my%20pc/DSC06841.jpg
will it fit guys?


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2013)

^good links.. thanks!!

almost no diff b/w the 3 modes.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (May 21, 2013)

zapout said:


> @ritwiksondhi
> how much did it cost?, and from which shop you bought it?
> 
> i don't know if it'll fit or not, even with the fan configured to pull, the coolers heatsink itself is fairly large.
> here are some pics.



I bought it for Rs.2,200 from some shop in Nehru Place, I can't remember the name and I've even misplaced the bill but you can easily get it from flipkart, they're also offering 5% additional discount Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com .


----------



## zapout (May 21, 2013)

^^thanks dude, 
their price was reduced from ~2300 to 2191. 
I'll buy this at starting of next month, I hope they don't increase the price till then.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 22, 2013)

^^ You will buy a Hyper 212 for your existing A105800K in the signature? Thats seriously not needed,spend it else where..


----------



## zapout (May 22, 2013)

^what makes you think so??
i'm buying it because the cpu it running at ~42 on idle and ~64 on load.
I just want to run it at lower/cooler temps.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 22, 2013)

Those are normal temps for a IGPU based 100Watts processor thats what make me think so. Hyper is good when you overclock and only then its wise to invest.Anyway its your money blow it as you like it. It was just my opinion.IMO better get a better thermal grease or a side fan.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 22, 2013)

64 is not that high, better change the thermal paste & remount the heat sink


----------



## zapout (May 22, 2013)

The temperatures are after applying Deepcool z5.
so, you guys think i shouldn't buy it. maybe i shouldn't.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (May 24, 2013)

zapout said:


> The temperatures are after applying Deepcool z5.
> so, you guys think i shouldn't buy it. maybe i shouldn't.



64 degrees is adequate, I mean I'm very happy with 60 degrees doing full HD rendering on Adobe Media Encoder. You don't need Hyper 212 but if you want it then ofcourse buy it.

But there's no need.


----------

